# Automatisch an grösse des explorers anpassen



## 08/15 (19. Oktober 2004)

Hi,
ich arbeite grad an einem online shop und hab grad festgestellt das alle meine seiten auf die grösse von 1024 x 768 eingestellt sind. Da dies normalerweise standard ist. Aber gibt´s ein html oder java befehl der die grösse automatisch festlegt?
Ich arbeite mit frames falls das wichtig ist:

(oben=banner 
links=links 
rechts= inhalt
:-( hoffe das ist verständlich) 


Thanx


----------



## 08/15 (20. Oktober 2004)

okay,okay,

war nicht ganz verständlich: Die grösse der Website soll automatisch an die Anzeige des Users angepasst werden.
Beispiel: User hat grösse 600 x 800 
             Website wird angepasst auf 600 x 800
              User2 hat grösse 1024 x 768
             Website wird angepasst auf 1024 x 800

ist das möglich, wenn ja wie?
Danke


----------



## Tobias Menzel (20. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

Du könntest entweder mit Elementen arbeiten, die durchgehend prozentual skaliert und positioniert sind (schaut meistens bescheiden aus), oder die Fenstergröße abfragen und jeweils zu einer von drei Alternativseiten weiterleiten. Die Fenstergröße ließe sich z.B. mit Innerheight/Width oder OffsetHeight/Width feststellen - wäre allerdings JavaScript.

Gruß

.


----------



## 08/15 (20. Oktober 2004)

Dankeschön! 

Is mir n bißchen zuviel! 
ich werd wohl drauf hoffen das alle mit 1024 x 768 shoppen 

Es sei denn.......
 du hast nich zufällig so´n fertiges programm ne?


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. Oktober 2004)

Ist der Shop schon testhalber online? 
Wenn ja, poste mal einen Link....idR lässt sich dass doch durch eine sinnvolle Frameset-Definition bequem erledigen


----------



## 08/15 (20. Oktober 2004)

Nee is leider noch nicht online....
aber reicht dir die framestart datei (also da wo die frames deklariert sind)?


----------



## Tobias Menzel (20. Oktober 2004)

@fatalus: Mal interessehalber: Wie willst Du mit einer Framesetdefinition die Seitengröße anpassen?
Wäre mir neu, aber man lernt nie aus: Klär mich auf! 

Gruß

.


----------



## Sven Mintel (20. Oktober 2004)

Naja....es geht ja anscheinend darum, das ganze bei jeder Fenstergrösse einheitlich aussehen zu lassen.

Entweder man arbeitet durchgehend mit prozentualen Werten...wie du selbst festgestellt hast.
Oder durchgehend mit festen Werten...auch dann streckt der Browser alles proportional.

Oder man packt auf allen Seiten Dummie-Frames hinein, welche gestreckt/gestaucht werden können...der Rest würde dann immer in der Mitte kleben und gleich aussehen.


----------



## 08/15 (21. Oktober 2004)

Das hört sich gut an 

aber wie müsste ich das machen?
reicht die framestart datei?

```
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<!-- Lib: intern v3.23 -->
<meta http-equiv="expires" content="600">
<meta name="description" content="">
<meta name="keywords" content="">
<title>Online-Shop</title>
<link rel=stylesheet type="text/css" href="font.css">
</head>
<script language="JavaScript"><!--
var artikel=new Array(12);
artikel[0]='TBXC-520 Xerox-Toner 69.85 Toner-Box für XC520, XC560, XC580	 Recycling Toner-Box für Xerox 2000 Kopien  ';
artikel[1]='RB-5201 Xerox-Toner 69.85 Toner-Box für 5201, 5203, 5305, XC351, XC355, XC356	 Recycling Toner-Box für 2000 Kopien  ';
artikel[2]='TB-5201 Xerox-Toner 101.75 Toner-Box für 5201, 5203, 5305, XC351, XC355, XC356	 Toner-Box für 2000 Kopien  ';
artikel[3]='CB-5201 Xerox-Copybox 152.90 Copy-Box für 5201, 5203, 5305, XC351, XC355, XC356	 Copy-Box für Xerox  ';
artikel[4]='CBXC-520 Xerox-Copybox 204.00 Copy-Box für XC520, XC560, XC580, 5220, 5210, 5205, 5222	 Copy-Box für Xerox  ';
artikel[5]='CB-5009 Xerox-Copybox 152.90 Copy-Box für 5009, 5309, 5208, 5310	 Copy-Box für Xerox  ';
artikel[6]='CBXC-811 Xerox-Copybox 178.90 Copy-Box für XC811, CX822, XC830, XC855, XC875, XC1044,	 Copy-Box für Xerox<br><br>weitere Modelle: <br> XC1045, XC1245  ';
artikel[7]='RBXC-811 Xerox-Toner 102.30 Toner-Box für XC811, CX822, XC830, XC855, XC875, XC1044,	 Recycling Toner-Box für Xerox 4000 Kopien<br><br>weitere Modelle: <br> XC1045, XC1245  ';
artikel[8]='TB-5009 Xerox-Toner 101.75 Toner-Box für 5009, 5309, 5208, 5310	 Toner-Box für Xerox 4000 Kopien  ';
artikel[9]='RB-5009 Xerox-Toner 69.85 Toner-Box für 5009, 5309, 5208, 5310	 Recycling Toner-Box für Xerox 4000 Kopien  ';
artikel[10]='TBXC-520 Xerox-Toner 101.75 Toner-Box für XC520, XC560, XC580, 5220, 5210, 5205, 5222	 Toner-Box für Xerox 2000 Kopien  ';
artikel[11]='TBXC-811 Xerox-Toner 153.35 Toner-Box für XC811, CX822, XC830, XC855, XC875, XC1044,	 Original Toner-Box für Xerox 4000 Kopien<br><br>weitere Modelle: <br> XC1045, XC1245  ';
var kat=new Array(37);
kat[0]=new Array(0,0,'Brother');
kat[1]=new Array(1,2,'Brother/Toner');
kat[2]=new Array(1,2,'Brother/Trommel');
kat[3]=new Array(1,2,'Brother/Ersatzteile');
kat[4]=new Array(0,0,'Canon');
kat[5]=new Array(1,2,'Canon/Tinte');
kat[6]=new Array(1,2,'Canon/Trommel');
kat[7]=new Array(1,2,'Canon/Toner');
kat[8]=new Array(1,2,'Canon/Ersatzteile');
kat[9]=new Array(0,0,'Epson');
kat[10]=new Array(1,2,'Epson/Tinte');
kat[11]=new Array(1,2,'Epson/Toner');
kat[12]=new Array(0,0,'Kyocera');
kat[13]=new Array(1,2,'Kyocera/Toner');
kat[14]=new Array(0,0,'Lexmark');
kat[15]=new Array(1,2,'Lexmark/Tinte');
kat[16]=new Array(1,2,'Lexmark/Toner');
kat[17]=new Array(0,0,'Minolta');
kat[18]=new Array(1,2,'Minolta/Toner');
kat[19]=new Array(0,0,'Oki');
kat[20]=new Array(1,2,'Oki/Trommel');
kat[21]=new Array(1,2,'Oki/Toner');
kat[22]=new Array(0,0,'Panasonic');
kat[23]=new Array(1,2,'Panasonic/Toner');
kat[24]=new Array(1,2,'Panasonic/Ersatzteile');
kat[25]=new Array(0,0,'Samsung');
kat[26]=new Array(1,2,'Samsung/Tinte');
kat[27]=new Array(1,2,'Samsung/Toner');
kat[28]=new Array(0,0,'Sharp');
kat[29]=new Array(1,2,'Sharp/Trommel');
kat[30]=new Array(1,2,'Sharp/Toner');
kat[31]=new Array(1,2,'Sharp/Ersatzteile');
kat[32]=new Array(0,0,'Xerox');
kat[33]=new Array(1,2,'Xerox/Tinten');
kat[34]=new Array(1,2,'Xerox/Toner');
kat[35]=new Array(1,2,'Xerox/Copybox');
kat[36]=new Array(1,2,'Xerox/Ersatzteile');
var cTab='\t';
var gruppe='';
var korb=new Array();
function addArtikel(menge,art)
{
 korb[korb.length]=menge+'|'+art;
 return(korb.length);
}
function getKat() { return(kat); }
function selKat(i)
{
 if (i<0) return;
 if (kat[i][1]==1)
	kat[i][1]=0
 else
	kat[i][1]=1;
}
function getKorb() { return(korb); }
function setKorb(k) { korb=k; }
function addToKorb(f)
{
var menge='';
var art='';
var z='';
var z1='';
var z2='';
var t=0;
 for (i=0; i<10; i++)
		{
		   if (f.elements[i].name=='Menge') menge=f.elements[i].value;
		   if (f.elements[i].name=='Artikel') art=f.elements[i].value;
		   if (f.elements[i].name=='Zusatz1') z1=f.elements[i].options[f.elements[i].selectedIndex].value;
		   if (f.elements[i].name=='Zusatz2') z2=f.elements[i].options[f.elements[i].selectedIndex].value;
		   if (f.elements[i].name=='end') break;
		}
		t=parseFloat(menge);
 if (isNaN(t))
 {
  alert('Ungültige Eingabe: '+menge);
  return false;
 }
 if (t<1) return false;
		menge=t;
 artx=art.split('|');
		if (z1>'' && z2>'') z=z1+','+z2;
		else z=z1+z2;
		if (z>'') z=' ('+z+')';
 artx[1]=artx[1]+z;
 x=addArtikel(menge,artx.join('|'));
 alert(menge+' x '+artx[1]+' in den Warenkorb gelegt!\n\n'+x+' Position(en) im Warenkorb.');
 return false;
}
// --></script>
<script language="JavaScript"><!--
function getSelArt(g)
{
 var i1=0;
 var s= new Array();
 var gr='';
 var zw='';
 var such=false;
		if (g>'') gruppe=g;
		gruppe=unescape(gruppe);
 if (gruppe=='') return s;
 if (gruppe.indexOf('*')==0) {
  gr=gruppe.substr(1,30);
  gr=gr.replace('*','');
  gr=gr.replace('?','');
  gr=gr.toLowerCase();
  such=true;
 }
 if (gr=='')
	 gr=cTab+gruppe+cTab;
   for (i=0;i< artikel.length;i++)
  {
   zw=artikel[i];
   if (such) zw=zw.toLowerCase();
	  if (zw.indexOf(gr)>=0)
	  {
	   s[i1]=artikel[i];
	   i1++;
	  }
   }
  return s;
}
// --></script>
<frameset framespacing="0" border="0" frameborder="0" rows="100,*">
  <frame name="oben" scrolling="no" noresize target="detail" src="banner.htm"
  marginwidth="0" marginheight="2">
  <frameset cols="150,*">
	<frame name="kategorie" target="detail" src="kat.htm" scrolling="auto" marginwidth="2"
	marginheight="2">
	  <frame name="detail" src="start.htm" scrolling="auto">
  </frameset>
  <noframes>
  <body>
  <p>Diese Seite verwendet Frames. Frames werden von Ihrem Browser aber nicht unterstützt.</p>
  </body>
  </noframes>
</frameset>
</html>
```


----------

